# banded pigeon in Elizaville, NY



## lakeside (Jun 2, 2010)

We have a black and white pigeon with green on the neck that is staying in our back yard. It has eaten bird food, but just seems to be hanging out. After eating, he/she hung out on the edge of the lake and then left. We thought it had gone on its way, but found it had returned this afternoon. We provided more seed for him/her and then she left again. 

It is wary, but we have have been able to get a BAR 744 09 from the tag on the right leg and it has a red tag on it’s left leg. We know the tag is incomplete, but we have not wished to stress the bird. 


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for joining us here on Pigeon-Talk. If you can get a bit more of the band information, we may be able to help locate the owner. I just checked that American Racing Pigeon Union and the International Federation band listings and am not finding a club code of BAR for 2009.

Terry


----------



## lakeside (Jun 2, 2010)

I know that BAR is not one of the listed clubs, I have been checking the internet with no luck. But the three letters are definitely BAR followed by 
744......09. I haven't been able to see the ....... part of the band. He/she stopped by again tonight, got a meal and left again. So he has found someplace to roost and stops by to get fed. 

Looks healthy, but is a little wary of chipmonks. They seem to startle him which seems to indicate he hasn't encountered squirrels and chipmonks on a regular basis.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please catch the bird as it is in danger out by itself.

Thank you


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

some race birds will stop if they are thursty and find some food, if he is still there friday, try to see where he roosts at night and try to catch him to read his band to find the owner.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

just know that the only way you can really find this birds home and get it there is to catch it otherwise theres nothing anyone can do


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

"BAR" might stand for a roller club, but if it's not an NBRC (National Birmingham Roller Club) band it will be difficult if not impossible to trace. Please do all you can to catch this pigeon, as it is very vulnerable to hawks and other predators.


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

here it is. 


9.	Club Name	:	
Club Code	:	BAR 619-267-1236
Club Secretary	:	MIKE McCONNELL
City	:	NATIONAL CITY
State	:	CA
Phone No.	:	619-267-1236


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Lakeside, i believe this bird belong to my mentor Mike Mcconnell. i race with his birds under Bar intial. and this could be one of mine that i race this year. if you could please try to catch it and i will pick it up from you, im here in spring valley area.
thanks alot
junior.619-200-8917


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

BUT wait , your post say Banded pigeon in Elizaville NY? i thought lakeside california, my mistake...


----------



## lakeside (Jun 2, 2010)

Not sure if I agree with the idea of catching the poor guy. Unless I knew where he was going, I would go along with his choice. He is not a dumb bird. When he leaves, he uses the tree line rather than take the lake which is clear. So he is hawk savy. 

He also may have made the choice for me. He didn't stop by for food tonight, so he has either started for home again, or joined up with the feral pigeons over the hill. 

Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I wouldn't expect to see a bird from California in New York.


Hugh


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Gnuretiree said:


> I wouldn't expect to see a bird from California in New York.
> 
> 
> Hugh


Unless he was sold to someone in NY.


----------

